# PowerDVD streikt



## Katharsis Freak (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 
mein Power DVD streikt, es hängt sich auf wenn ich eine DVD abspielen will. stelle ich Audio jedoch auf SPDIF macht das keine probleme, ich habe jedoch keinen Ton. 


Ein ähnliches problem hatte ich mit VLC. der stürtzte ab, weil er meine Soundkarte nicht, erkannte, nachdem ich diese angegeben hatte war alles in butter. (Andere ys stürzen weiterhin ab.)



PDVD Info:
Player Information:
  Player Region Code: 2
  Current Drive: E:
  Title Region Code: Not Available

Audio Attributes: Not Available

Hardware Information:
  Processor: Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ running at 2194 MHz
  3DNow! Technology:  In Use
  Enhanced 3DNow! Technology:  In Use
  3DNow! Professional Technology:  In Use
  IA MMX Technology:  In Use
  IA Streaming SIMD Extensions:  In Use
  IA SSE 2:  In Use
  Video Accelerator:  DirectX VA (not in use)
  Multispeaker Audio Device:  NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio (not in use)
  SPDIF Output Device:  NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio (not in use)


weiß jemand rat?


gruß simon


----------



## Katharsis Freak (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab den treiber nochma geupdated, jetzt läuft audio normal und video ruckelt .


----------



## Katharsis Freak (5. Januar 2008)

Push Push!

Weiß niemand rat?


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Audio + Video Treiber updaten...

Ein Video ruckelt nur dann wenn der Grafikbeschleuniger oder die CPU nicht schnell genug ist, was bei dir bestimmt nicht der Fall ist!

Power DVD updaten, einfach andere Version mal nehmen!

Sonst kann es auch am Video selbst liegen und du hast gar keine Schuld ^^

DirectX mal aktualsieren...

Versuch mal alles was in Anbetracht kommt zu Updaten... 

Mfg Anubis  

Wenn nix hilft, schnapp dir DivX Player!


----------



## Katharsis Freak (5. Januar 2008)

direct x neu eingespielt.
soundtreiber aktuell

grafiktreiber kann ich nicht aktualisieren weil ich hab n mobility radeon und asus laptops haben keinen support für den aktuellen ati treiber.

was sagt mir das: 
"
Video Accelerator:  DirectX VA (not in use)
  Multispeaker Audio Device:  NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio (not in use)
  SPDIF Output Device:  NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio (not in use)
"

testvideo war ne normale kauf DVD.

der fehler trat vorher nie auf nur bei den letzten beiden neuinstallertinen vom system.


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Schon mit DivX ausprobiert?

Mfg AnubisKaNi


----------



## Katharsis Freak (5. Januar 2008)

Ja, aber das der die DVD nicht abspielt war klar


----------

